

Wireless charging for Palm Pre - nebula
http://www.palm.com/us/products/accessories/touchstone-technology.html

======
jemmons
Old news. Like, January old: [http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/08/palm-pres-
wireless-charge...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/08/palm-pres-wireless-
charger/)

I'm not seeing what Palm's page adds to the conversation.

~~~
TrevorJ
More information rich. The Engadget article didn't really go into any detail
at all.

